# 2.6.8-rc2-Mafteah2 "Two birds"

## Mafteah

- Apply on top of 2.6.8-rc2-mm2

ChangeLog:

```
01 reiser4-2004.08.02-19.36-linux-2.6.8-rc2-mm1.diff.gz

02 vesafb-tng-0.9-rc3-r3-2.6.8-rc1.patch.bz2

03 menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.diff

04 fbsplash-0.9-r1-2.6.8-rc1.patch

```

Fast Mirror:

http://love-sources.climbatize.net/mafteah/2.6.8-rc2-Mafteah2.bz2

http://love-sources.climbatize.net/mafteah/Mafteah-sources-2.6.8_rc2-r2.ebuild

My Mirror (very slow):

http://mafteah.co.il/mafteah-sources/2.6.8-rc2-Mafteah2/2.6.8-rc2-Mafteah2.bz2

http://mafteah.co.il/mafteah-sources/2.6.8-rc2-Mafteah2/Mafteah-sources-2.6.8_rc2-r2.ebuild

Have fun  :Smile: 

And don't forget to report me any problems!!

----------

## Blutkind

get his stuff here too (faster mirror)

http://love-sources.climbatize.net/mafteah/2.6.8-rc2-Mafteah2.bz2

http://love-sources.climbatize.net/mafteah/Mafteah-sources-2.6.8_rc2-r2.ebuild

Have fun  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b-llwyd

Is this reiser4 snapshot the same as the one in love-sources? (except that they patch against diff sources)

----------

## Mafteah

 *b-llwyd wrote:*   

> Is this reiser4 snapshot the same as the one in love-sources? (except that they patch against diff sources)

 

Nope

Its the last patch here from today..

----------

## chrisdupre

Mafteah,

Thanks for the ebuild.  Going to try it and see how it works.  I will keep you updated.  One question, does anyone know where to find an ebuild for gcc3.4.1.  I was able to put it on my pure 64bit installation, but that was when 3.4.1 wasn't marked "Masked testing".  If anyone can help me with this it would be much appreciated.  

P.S. - I'm at work at the moment, but a stage2 system with reiser4 is compiling.  I used the gentoo mirrors for the stage2(2004.2)athlon-xp install.  I will see how it went when I go home at 0530 central.  If anyone can help with optimizing this machine let me know.  I heard about the renicing but I have no idea how to do this.  Anything else I would appreciate.

Athlon64 3200+

Gigabyte K8VT800M

512MB ram

NVIDIA 5600XT

Audigy

renicing - How do I do this?

gcc3.4.1 - ebuild anywhere?

Thanks

----------

## Mafteah

You better try rc3-Mafteah1

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1408763

Gcc3.4.1 in portage just change the profile and the keywords

----------

## chrisdupre

WOOT o_0 that was quick, thanks for the response.  I will try rc3-Mafteah1.  I will try and change the profile and keywords to get gcc3.4.1 working.  I guess I just "emerge gcc" again to get gcc3.4.1.  

Hey Man Thanks for your time,

I will let you know how everything goes.

----------

